# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Katar i ropiejące oczy

## Joanna27

Witam,

Mój 5 letni syn od dwóch dni ma katar i dzisiaj na dodatek wstał rano z mocno zaropiałymi oczami. Nie wiem czy to od przeziębienia, czy powinnam iść  z tym do okulisty. A Wy co radzicie?
Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie sugestie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## miodownik

Teraz różne wirusy panują i często przy infekcjach górnych dróg oddechowych pojawia się także zapalenie spojówek. Myślę, że nie zaszkodziłoby pójść do pediatry. A na infekcje wirusowe dobry jest engystol, który oprócz tego że likwiduje infekcje wirusowe to dodatkowo wzmacnia odporność.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej bym poleciła Ci iść z dzieckiem do lekarza. Bo ropiejące oczy mogą wskazywać np. na zapalenie spojówek lub obecność gronkowca, na katar fajny jest Euphorbium. Poza tym warto wzmacniać odporność tym bardziej u dzieci. Dobry jest  Engystol brany pod język, jednak trzeba go brać conajmniej 3 tygodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mojej córce podaje Engystol już trzeci miesiąc w celu uodpornienia jej organizmu, a doradziła mi to lekarska rodzinna. Córka wcześniej potrafiła chorować 2-3 razy w miesiącu i oczywiście za każdym razem faszerowali ją antybiotykami  :Frown:  
Na samym początku brania Engystolu chorowała, ale od jakichś 2 miesięcy jest spokój. Mam nadzieję, że jej odporność rzeczywiście się wzmocniła  :Smile:

----------

